# to you beginners, or old stupid guys like me who didn't know



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the old 80's-90's tyco track that shows up at every church flea market, most yardsales and just plain thrown out IS COMPATABLE WITH THE NEW MATTEL/TYCO TRACKS.
:freak: :freak: I did not know this till I tried this weekend :freak: :freak: 

just thought I would share, figured, if I overlooked it someone else may have too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Also, FYI -- The new Mattel track has large letters molded into the track surface designating which piece it is, i.e. in the set instructions it would say "connect piece A to piece B", etc. The old Tyco variety does not have this (smooth surface).

I think the letters molded in detracts from the look but you are spot-on right in that it is backwards compatible with the older stuff.

'doba


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> Also, FYI -- The new Mattel track has large letters molded into the track surface designating which piece it is, i.e. in the set instructions it would say "connect piece A to piece B", etc. The old Tyco variety does not have this (smooth surface).
> 
> I think the letters molded in detracts from the look but you are spot-on right in that it is backwards compatible with the older stuff.
> 
> 'doba


I "peeled" the letters off the new Mattel track pieces with a exato knife. Turned out pretty good. 

GP


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of what the older(80's-90's) tyco style track looks like on the ends, vs the newer style. I am getting a Tyco track this weekend from a friend that said he purchased it in the mid 90's. I would like to add on to it, in the future. He said that he has about 65' of two lane. I would like to go with four lane at about 65'.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

'Old' Tyco/Mattel track has a split in the middle and a small message the says "Press here to unlock and pull apart".

The new Mattel doesn't have this, the track has no splits on the ends. You already know about the letters at rhe ends. It also has a slight squiggle in the rail at the connector tabs. 

Aside from these little differences, it's all the same track.

You should also get some of the 15 and 6 inch aftermarket 'Tyco' curves from Grandcheapskate (Joe Lupico). They'll give you more options in your layout plans.


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks dlw for the info, but were might I find Grandcheapskate (Joe Lupica). Thanks again.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

RCkidAGAIN said:


> Thanks dlw for the info, but were might I find Grandcheapskate (Joe Lupica). Thanks again.


He actually just posted in the second page of this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=162556

His screen name is grandcheapskate. Click his name in the post and see if you can email him right from there.

--rick


----------



## RCkidAGAIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Thank you Sir for the info, I will try and catch up with him later tonight, when I get home from work. Really looking forward to getting my track started.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Just passing through and saw this. I can be contacted directly at [email protected].

Thanks...Joe


----------

